# Will freezing temperatures ruin makeup?



## Wida (Jan 2, 2013)

This is probably a stupid concern, but I'm not finding much information on it.  It's super cold where I live (it was -5 this morning) and I have an order of mascara and long wearing shadow pencils coming from Sephora this week.  My order is coming ground and I'm worried that if my makeup actually freezes that it will change the composition of the mascara and eyeliners and ruin them.  Does anybody know?


----------



## jaydhagberg (Jan 2, 2013)

If the actual product freezes that will cause problems with your cosmetics. However, when ordering from a reputable company like Sephora, your products will most definitely be packaged to withstand the elements. Also, few packages will be exposed to freezing conditions long enough to cause problems on their journey. Let me know if this helps! -jayd


----------



## Wida (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Jayd!  I have no idea why this popped into my head today, but it did and I've been worried about receiving ruined makeup.  I won't worry about it so much now.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, you can ruin any kind of cosmetic if you it is store improperly. Most of the time, things are packaged correctly when you order online. I have ruined some expensive serums and face creams simply by storing them in a place that was way too cold.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, freezing will affect liquid/creme/gel based make-ups in a negative way. Once they thaw, the consistency will change and so will the performance. If you're clever, you can tweak the product to make it useful. Unfortunately the written shelf life date will be down to zero. As for shipping, companies have no control over distribution centres for courier companies, for example by air cargo, which don't have temperature controlled holds, or the backs of UPS / FedEx trucks, panel vans, cubes, 18 wheelers etc. If Sephora ships your product in styrofoam insulated packaging, there might be slight chance that your product won't freeze. Other types of packing material like bubble wrap, peanuts, confetti, etc will not work. I've never seen freeze proof consumer packaging, the cost would be too astronomical, also the shipping time..The minimum is 24-48 hrs... In a freezing truck. However, all packages are off-loaded, stored, and loaded again at least 2-3 times on route to you. The storing part or 'holding' is at least in a temp controlled environment. When we order products on film sets in the winter, 95% of the time the products are extremely cold and really thick but not frozen solid. The other 5% are frozen solid. Also heating frozen products too quickly (hair dryer) will make it worse, some products will begin to congeal. I've personally lost several thousands of dollars worth of make-up due to extreme heat and cold on just a couple of days. And I know of other MUA's who have as well.


----------



## Maggie Lee (Apr 27, 2020)

I was reading the comments. Unfortunately, there was a really good expensive foundation that got mailed to me. Somehow was found a little down the road, needless to say, it's frozen. How do we go about tweaking the foundation to save it?


----------

